# Moving to Hong Kong



## SillyDotsHogmom (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm just gonna go straight to the point here. I used to live in the Philippines and I'm a new hogmom, I have only had my babies when a big life decision had to be made. I got offered a job in our Hong Kong office and this was so short notice. ultimately I want my babies to move here with me but as I've contacted the Hong Kong Embassy, what they told was hedgehogs are exotic animals therefore illegal and not permitted to be imported to Hong Kong. To be honest i realized that I have been less centered somewhat since I've been separated from them and this made me think of an idea: Why not register them as emotional support animals? 

I've been doing some research and most of the results I've been finding are registering them in the US. so I wan to ask if is there anyone here who has gone through similar situation (preferably in Hong Kong too) who can help/guide me with the process?

just a note:
my hedgehogs are currently in the care of my family, they are well tended and cared for but as you all know you will never be at peace until you're the one taking care of them so top priority is to get them here. I do know of people who have hedgehogs here in Hong Kong but they all bought their hedgehogs here in Hong Kong so no more transportation problems for them.

I really hope someone can help me. somewhat desperate. 

no. really desperate.

Thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't say for sure, but talking to someone in a Facebook group I'm in, ESAs are a thing that only exists in the US - they're not recognized in other countries. I could see them maybe being recognized in the UK and/or Canada as well, but I've also never heard of them in any other countries. Even in the US, it can be difficult to get one recognized, especially if it's not a typical pet like a cat or dog. Unfortunately, my guess is you're going to be out of luck for that idea.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Another thing, in the US, an ESA or therapy animal is NOT a service animal, and does not have access to places where pets are not allowed. The only reason people get away with it is because they take advantage of the fact that people do not know the laws, and that it is illegal to ask about a disability or for service animal certification. Bringing animals into places where they aren't allowed also distracts actual service dogs (which are the only animals that are supposed to be permitted into places that typically don't allow pets), and it is bad for health reasons. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------

